# Sliding Table Attachment for Unisaw



## WoodMark (Dec 18, 2009)

I am thinking about replacing my Incra Miter Express and Incra Miter Gauge on my Unisaw with a sliding table attachment. I love the accuracy of ease of adjustment to different angles the Incra has, but would like to be able to do wider and longer stuff more easily. To me what would be ideal is something that would accept my Incra miter gauges. Any input would be greatly appreciated. I have even thought about waiting until I could afford a sliding tablesaw and have glanced at MiniMax, Felder, Laguna, Altendorf, and Grizzly. I just cant justify the price in my mind just to have a sliding table when I am happy with my Unisaw otherwise


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Jess Em products are high quality*

I don't have this one, but if I were to buy a sliding table attachment it's the one I want:
Amazon.com: JessEm 07500 MAST-R-SLIDE Sliding Table Saw Attachment: Home Improvement :thumbsup: bill


----------



## chrisrosenb (Sep 8, 2008)

I have been using an Excalibur Model 50-SLT60P for over 18 years.
It has been mounted on 3 different saws over that time. I have cut hundreds of pieces of plywood with it & never wanted for anything different. The cross cut capacity is over 60". It does have a large footprint. Pictured below is my current setup.

Chris


----------



## pabloj13 (Dec 10, 2009)

chrisrosenb said:


> I have been using an Excalibur Model 50-SLT60P for over 18 years.
> It has been mounted on 3 different saws over that time. I have cut hundreds of pieces of plywood with it & never wanted for anything different. The cross cut capacity is over 60". It does have a large footprint. Pictured below is my current setup.
> 
> Chris



Drool.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Yup , more drool*

I changed my mind, now I want this one:
http://www.grizzly.com/catalog/2010/Main/23
Not bad at $550.00..... less than a new saw in some cases!:laughing: bill


----------



## Burt Waddell (Jan 6, 2010)

I've owned the Delta and the Excaliber. The excaliber is a very good. 

From My experience, you'd be better off to invest in a good rail system instead. I like the eurekazone (it is the only one that can use a normal circular saw) but others like the Festool, DeWalt and Makita.

Burt


----------



## chrisrosenb (Sep 8, 2008)

woodnthings said:


> I changed my mind, now I want this one:
> http://www.grizzly.com/catalog/2010/Main/23
> Not bad at $550.00..... less than a new saw in some cases!:laughing: bill



That looks like nice setup also.


----------



## WoodMark (Dec 18, 2009)

After doing some research, I have changed my mind about a sliding table *ATTACHMENT* and am now looking at sliding table* SAWS*


----------



## Old Skhool (Oct 31, 2009)

WoodMark said:


> After doing some research, I have changed my mind about a sliding table *ATTACHMENT* and am now looking at sliding table* SAWS*


Have you checked out a panel saw? Small footprint and it's much easier to handle large sheet goods. Some convert to a panel router. Something to consider if you have the wall space. Accurate too.

I'll also 2nd Burt's suggestion for a trac saw. Very versatile, accurate, and saves unecessary lifting and handling of heavy sheet goods. Check out some of the videos on festools site, or on you tube. People are just realizing how powerful a system it is, with more and more uses and accessories. (I'm not pushing Festool, there just seems to be more videos available to watch and learn from.) Dewalt's saw compares well in reviews that I've read. Much cheaper, and still good quality. Haven't seen much on Makita.

I think I convincced myself! I'm tired of lifting and handling 100lb sheets of MDF. I think it's time to start convincing my wife of all the merits of the track saw. Hope I didn't add to the confusion!:laughing:


----------

